# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Methylene Blue

## route

if i accidentaly added too much Methylene Blue into the fish water will it cause anything to happen? i'm not sure of the amount and thus think i added too much of it into the water to cure my betta of a bacteria infection...

----------


## route

if i accidentaly added too much Methylene Blue into the fish water will it cause anything to happen? i'm not sure of the amount and thus think i added too much of it into the water to cure my betta of a bacteria infection...

----------


## route

if i accidentaly added too much Methylene Blue into the fish water will it cause anything to happen? i'm not sure of the amount and thus think i added too much of it into the water to cure my betta of a bacteria infection...

----------


## route

if i accidentaly added too much Methylene Blue into the fish water will it cause anything to happen? i'm not sure of the amount and thus think i added too much of it into the water to cure my betta of a bacteria infection...

----------


## DEA

adding methylene blue into a tank at any time is going to be a gamble
meth blue is very bad for anything living, including your filter
i'd flush it out, if i were you
activated carbon works for this purpose

----------


## route

nah i added it to a betta tank. which is just a small one those guppy tank...no filter nothing.

----------


## DEA

you're not getting the point here
meth blue is not a healthy solution to use, same as malachite green
i'd go for more conventional antibiotics if i were you

----------


## route

hmm , haiz my betta died...  :Sad: 
it commited suicide...banging its head on the tank walls

----------


## BFG

it's OD on meth blue! cannot tahan![:0] [:0]

----------


## bclee

Well, could have just do a water change if the tank is small. As DEA said, this type of medication are usually not recommended.

A price paid for a lesson learnt.[ :Embarassed: ] 

Betta luck next time.
BC

----------


## bawater

a word of advise, if u do use meds pls try to stay away from ocean free &amp;quot;super&amp;quot; series.
Its locally agak agak mixed(can't really say produced in Lab conditions).
stick to brands with proper R&amp;amp;D-usually European/US brands(a little more$ but worth). u'd get a better chance of survival.

----------


## DEA

i really don't think it died cos of the headbanging
rather it banged it's head cos it couldn't take the water conditions [:0]

----------


## route

now ya making me feel worse...  :Sad:

----------


## bclee

Don't feel too bad lah!

I have made much worse mistake than that![ :Embarassed: ] Wiped my whole tank out because of CO2 overdose.[ :Knockout: ] Felt really lousy for few days. :Sad:  

Cheers!
BC :Wink:

----------


## DEA

lol
yeah, we all did things like that before
i killed 4 rams by adding pH down when i started out
still miss them  :Sad:

----------


## bclee

Yah... I missed my swordtails too. I raised them up from fries. :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  Got special bonding already.

BC

----------


## M0rph3us

> ----------------
> On 9/23/2002 9:41:00 PM 
> 
> i really don't think it died cos of the headbanging
> rather it banged it's head cos it couldn't take the water conditions [:0] 
> ----------------


lol... [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## budak

i dun think that's funny, though. Fish die all the time, but those in our care certainly merit some consideration for their water quality requirements. Pets aren't a game, nor a lottery ticket.

----------

